# Nueces River boat ramps



## Postman (Oct 11, 2015)

Thinking about a white bass trip soon. Used to put in on the Nueces river at Hwy 59 bridge just outside of George West. Tried a couple years ago and last year, wasn't enough water to launch a boat. Also tried the ramp just outside of town by the airport. Anybody know the water conditions, I know it depends on lakes (Choke and Mathis ) level. Would love to have a report even though it's probably a couple months off.


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

i'm looking for a report too from those waters....the water at the 59 ramp was deep enough all last season to launch most smaller boats, and I haven't taken the time to look at the stream gauge data to see if it's the same level as last year, but with all the rains we had this past season, I couldn't imagine that it's any lower....

post up if you make it out there! I'm going to give it a shot sometime in the next week....I'll post my report on this thread...
snookered


----------



## Hatfield (Dec 10, 2015)

I live in George West. Good news is that the white bass are running right now as we speak. I have not been down airport road in several months but I think you will be able to put in with no problem. We had been in drought for several years and you could see sandbars in the river but after the rain we got at the beginning of the summer (the rains that caused all the bad flooding) the river level has come up. Its not at its max but it is easily high enough to put in. A co worker is still off for the holidays and has been running trot lines all weekend and they have been catching bass two at a time on speck rigs.


----------



## Hatfield (Dec 10, 2015)

Could not find the edit button so I apologize for the double post. I went by the airport boat ramp yesterday after work and the ramp looks fine for putting in a shallow draft boat. Some mud has built up the ramp a little bit but nothing too bad.


----------



## Postman (Oct 11, 2015)

Thanks Hatfield, good to hear. When we were there 2 years ago we drove around looking for a place to put the boat in, found a bunch of property down river from 59 bridge that was supposed to be "lake front" that the owners were mowing under and all around their docks. Appreciate the up date, keep me posted.......hope to get down there soon.


----------

